# HELP !!!! BIC/SWIFT and IBAN/ACCOUNT NUMBER ( aguascalientes)



## englishman

hi guys

I desperately need some help !!!

Im in mexico and need to transfer some money from uk to mexico, to my wifes bank account. I asked my parents to do the transfer from their account in uk, because i couldnt do it online from my account ( dont ask !)

Anyway, i gave them what i thought were the correct details, my parents went to the nationwide bank in uk and they said they werent right.

Can anyone confirm what the below codes would be for this bank:

Name: Scotiabank (Sucursal 007 Centurias)
Street: Av. Convencion 1914 NO. 102-B, Col. del Trabajo, C.P 20180
Town/City:Aguascalientes, Ags

*BIC/SWIFT Code 
(BIC stands for Bank Identifier Code)
IBAN/Account number 
(An IBAN must be used when sending money to Europe)*

Im at my limit with all this !!!!!
Im hoping someone comes good here. Im helpless, my spanish is a work in progress and my wife is not much use !!!

Thanks


----------



## James3214

did you try this?

Mexico 18-digit CLABE (Sort Code + Location + Account 
number + Check Digit) Account Number


----------



## RVGRINGO

I would suggest that you go to a Scotiabank and ask them for help.


----------



## James3214

or give them a call on 
Call Center 5728-1900 México City. 01 800 704 5900 from inside the Mexican Republic


----------



## englishman

it seems a transfer requires an 18 digit clabe ( which i seem to have) in addition to the BIC/SWIFT and IBAN.
More confused than ever !


----------



## James3214

englishman said:


> it seems a transfer requires an 18 digit clabe ( which i seem to have) in addition to the BIC/SWIFT and IBAN.
> More confused than ever !



So it worked then?


----------



## englishman

No....Im still trying to get the bottom of what numbers i need.


----------



## James3214

englishman said:


> No....Im still trying to get the bottom of what numbers i need.


Try and see if the CLABE or IBAN code is on your wife's bank a/c statement. In Europe now even the bank cards have the IBAN on them, but I guess not on your wife's yet.


----------



## TundraGreen

Ditto James3214 suggestion.

I moved money electronically awhile ago. All I gave the US mutual fund was the Clabe (an 18 digit number) and the account number. It was a Banamex account so maybe not the same as Scotia Bank. Maybe you could fax or email a copy of the top part of a bank statement to the UK and let the bank there look at it.


----------



## tanderson0o

I wire funds from the US every month to my fiance's account in MX. It took some effort to get it set up initially, but once all of the correct information was defined, it is a pretty simple process.

The SWIFT/BIC number is roughly equivalent to a bank routing number in the US for domestic transfers. It identifies the receiving bank. The CLABE is the equivalent of the individual account number in the US. I also had to provide the address of the specific branch of the receiving bank in DF, as well as the name and home address for my fiance.

Scotiabank should be able to provide you with the correct SWIFT/BIC number and the CLABE. Mexico, like the US, does not appear to have adopted the same IBAN format used in Europe, but rather uses the CLABE to identify the account.


----------



## tjfjrabm

*contact scotia bank in london, intnl. dept. they should have all the info*



englishman said:


> hi guys
> 
> I desperately need some help !!!
> 
> Im in mexico and need to transfer some money from uk to mexico, to my wifes bank account. I asked my parents to do the transfer from their account in uk, because i couldnt do it online from my account ( dont ask !)
> 
> Anyway, i gave them what i thought were the correct details, my parents went to the nationwide bank in uk and they said they werent right.
> 
> Can anyone confirm what the below codes would be for this bank:
> 
> Name: Scotiabank (Sucursal 007 Centurias)
> Street: Av. Convencion 1914 NO. 102-B, Col. del Trabajo, C.P 20180
> Town/City:Aguascalientes, Ags
> 
> *BIC/SWIFT Code
> (BIC stands for Bank Identifier Code)
> IBAN/Account number
> (An IBAN must be used when sending money to Europe)*
> 
> Im at my limit with all this !!!!!
> Im hoping someone comes good here. Im helpless, my spanish is a work in progress and my wife is not much use !!!
> 
> Thanks


did you call scotia bank in london? their intnl. dept. should have all the info needed for all worldwide tansfers. just a suggestion


----------



## dizzyizzy

englishman,

your wife should call her Scotiabank branch directly and ask them, there is no way you can 'figure' out this number. If her Spanish is not that good, perhaps she can ask a friend to do the call for her? SWIFT numbers are a nightmare, if you get one digit wrong your money transfer will get returned or even worse, will go somewhere else and then recovering it will be a painful and long process, I'm talking from my own experience here. These numbers are not published anywhere and need to be obtained directly from your bank.


----------



## ReefHound

I would test transfer a small amount until I knew it was set up correctly and working.


----------



## cairolien

Can't you ask your bank? They really helped me out well when I had this problem.


----------

